# Confused about posture



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

either is fine, just don't flail between thee two positon like you are trying to flap away


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

New riders are advised to have their arms down and not have a open shoulder posture for the benefit of proper posture and control of your board not using your upper body but initiating basic movements by using your knees,ankles,feet. The ones that you are seeing either experienced or pro's have already mastered controling their boards and just adds some finesse or more balanced on what they are doing. thats' my two cents and sticking to it:jumping1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't stick your ass out and you'll be fine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

different for different stages of progression. its good to be able to isolate movements and body parts...to learn something. so...

beginner...flapping wildly 
intermediate...quiet 
advanced...frapping for a determined purpose :handy:
expert...moving for more power, leverage, quickness...agility :wavetowel2:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

also, there is style. watch Craig Kelly's arms. he has always been my model for upperbody finesse. or Shawn Farmer hitting huge cliffs with his back arm pointed strait back and the front up over his head, such a killer back in the day


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Either way is fine. Use your arms when they are needed I would say. A lot of people uses arms to counter rotate in tight spots.


----------

